# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Μετατρέψτε την Prism κάρτα σας σε 14 κανάλια με Linux-Hostap

## Achille

Καταρχάς, το disclaimer:
Δεν φέρω καμία ευθύνη αν ακολουθώντας τις παρακάτω οδηγίες κάψετε την κάρτα σας, το PC σας, το ψυγείο σας, σας παρατήσει η γκόμενά σας κλπ...  :: 

Επίσης, δεν επιτρέπεται η χρήση του 14ου καναλιού στην Ελλάδα, επομένως το χρησιμοποιείτε με δικιά σας ευθύνη...

Στο ψητό λοιπόν...

Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα μέσω Linux και Hostap, να περάσετε στην κάρτα σας firmware στη RAM (ΟΧΙ ΣΤΗ FLASH!), δηλαδή με ένα reset της κάρτας ή αν την βγάλετε και την ξαναβάλετε από την PCMCIA θύρα να επανέλθει στην προηγούμενη κατάσταση.
Για να το κάνετε αυτό, πρέπει να έχετε κάνει τα εξής:
Πριν κάνετε compile τον hostap driver, πρέπει να ενεργοποιήσετε τη δυνατότητα RAM Firmware upload. Βρίσκετε στο αρχείο hostap/driver/modules/hostap_config.h
τις γραμμές:


```
/* Include code for downloading firmware images. */
/* #define PRISM2_DOWNLOAD_SUPPORT */
```

και τις μετατρέπετε σε:


```
/* Include code for downloading firmware images. */
#define PRISM2_DOWNLOAD_SUPPORT
```

Κατόπιν, κάνετε compile το hostap, και μπαίνετε και στο dir "utils" και κάνετε και εκεί compile τα prism utilities με "make"
Κατεβάζετε το firmware που σας κάνω attach και το φορτώνετε στην κάρτα σας με "prism2_srec -v -r wlan0 r1010701_14ch_prism2.hex", αφού το κάνετε unzip εννοείται.
Γράφετε dmesg για να δείτε ότι όντως φορτώθηκε το νέο firmware (STA: 1.7.1)
και πλέον μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε και τα 14 κανάλια.
Το prism2_srec πρέπει να γίνεται σε κάθε επανεκκίνηση της κάρτας (reboot, αφαίρεση από το slot κλπ).

Για τους χρήστες Senao (Prism 2.5) θα στείλω ανάλογο firmware όταν το ετοιμάσω. Επίσης αν έχω νεώτερα για drivers για windows που να κάνουν το ίδιο ή για κάποιο firmware για flash, θα σας το πώ.

----------


## Achille

Επειδή μου έσπασε λίγο τα νεύρα το attach στο forum, το firmware για Prism2 RAM Upload 14ch είναι εδώ:

http://fantasy.cslab.ntua.gr/pub/firmwa ... prism2.zip

----------


## tassos

Τι περιμένουμε;  ::

----------


## jason

Kalo einai na anafereis me ti version kernel, hostap, wireless tools kataferes ayto pou kataferes...
Na mas peis kiolas pou to brhkes sto diktyo, ektos kai an to eftiacses monos sou (  ::  )

 ::

----------


## Achille

> Kalo einai na anafereis me ti version kernel, hostap, wireless tools kataferes ayto pou kataferes...
> Na mas peis kiolas pou to brhkes sto diktyo, ektos kai an to eftiacses monos sou (  )


To έφτιαξα μόνος μου με οδηγίες που βρήκα στη mailing list του hostap.
Δεν έχουν σχέση kernel,wireless tools, πρέπει να παίζει με οτιδήποτε hostap >= 0.0.3, αρκεί να κάνεις make στα utilities (/usr/src/hostap/utils) για να φτιαχτεί το prism2_srec

----------


## jason

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jason
> 
> Kalo einai na anafereis me ti version kernel, hostap, wireless tools kataferes ayto pou kataferes...
> Na mas peis kiolas pou to brhkes sto diktyo, ektos kai an to eftiacses monos sou (  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To έφτιαξα μόνος μου με οδηγίες που βρήκα στη mailing list του hostap.


  ::   ::   ::  ...mhpws endiaferesai na gineis ypopshfios root owner tou 318? An nai , exeis mia pshfo apo emena  ::  




> Δεν έχουν σχέση kernel,wireless tools, πρέπει να παίζει με οτιδήποτε hostap >= 0.0.3, αρκεί να κάνεις make στα utilities (/usr/src/hostap/utils) για να φτιαχτεί το prism2_srec



To evala to firmware kai gw htes...telika to aparaithto einai to hostap0.0.3, giayto den mou epaize...
pws kanoume omws to 14 channel firmware na einai monimo kai na mhn allazei me to reset ?(otan den exei kalo link, h karta mou kanei reset apo ton driver)

Xrhsimopoiw thn etoimh lysh (red-hat 8 + hostap.rpm).
Sthn synexeia kanw compile to hostap0.0.3 me ta kernel sources tou red-hat8 (pou einai pio palio version apo ton kernel pou dhmioyrgei to hostap.rpm otan mpei sto shstyma) kai apo ayto pou bgazei to make hostap xrhsimopoiw to prism2_srec. (koinws den egathistw meta to hostap0.0.3 pou eftiacsa, oute ftiaxnw kainourgio kernel)

 ::

----------


## Achille

> (otan den exei kalo link, h karta mou kanei reset apo ton driver)


Κατέβασε και κάνε compile το hostap-0.0.4-psrrr-awmn (http://fantasy.cslab.ntua.gr/pub/linux), έχει πολύ καλύτερη συμπεριφορά σε συνθήκες χαμηλού σήματος και δεν κάνει hard reset την κάρτα (με απλό reset δεν χάνεται το firmware).

Flash version δεν υπάρχει, και πιθανόν να μη βγει ποτέ, όχι γιατί είναι δύσκολο, αλλά γιατί αν γίνει λάθος, πάει η κάρτα. Πείραξε τo /etc/pcmcia/wireless και wireless.opts για να βάλεις μια επιλογή να φορτώνει το firmware στο pcmcia start (στα πακέτα που έχω για debian υπάρχει ήδη)

Προτίμησε να κάνεις και κανένα compile τον πυρήνα σου. Αν βαριέσαι να το ψάχνεις, βάλε καλύτερα debian που το ψάχνω εγώ για σας...

----------


## jason

> Προτίμησε να κάνεις και κανένα compile τον πυρήνα σου. Αν βαριέσαι να το ψάχνεις, βάλε καλύτερα debian που το ψάχνω εγώ για σας...


φυσικά και βαριέμαι  ::  
Βασικά δεν ξέρω τι βαριέμαι περισσότερο, να το ψάξω ή να βάλω debian..
Εγώ από πάντα οπαδός του debian ήμουν, τα CDs δεν έχω, και βαριέμαι να τα βρω και αυτά...πολύ βαρεμάρα με έχει πιάσει το τελευταίο καιρο...

Αλλά σου υπόσχομαι (ψηφοφορίας επιτρέπουσας) ότι θα το ξυλώσω το red-hat, ποτέ μου δεν το χώνεψα...ελπίζω να μην στεναχωρηθεί o akef γιαυτό...

 ::

----------


## Ripper_gr

> 1.7.4 - Seems to be latest version available. No negative reports about this version so far. One report says 1.7.4 supports hiding ESSID. 
> The latest primary firmware version is v0.3.0 for NICID 0x8002 to 0x8008, and is v1.1.1 for most other chip revisions. 
> 
> According to Pavel Roskin, v1.5.6 is latest station firmware version for NICID 0x8002 to 0x8008. UPDATE: The latest version now seems to be 1.7.1.


Gia ta parapano ti exis na protinis Achille? pezi update kai stis dikes mas?

----------


## ysam

Αυτό εδώ μαζί με όλα τα Broken links μάλλον πρέπει να ανανεωθεί η να πάει περίπατο.

-Γιάννης

----------


## Achille

Απλά τα links υπάρχουν πλέον στο ftp.awmn.gr

----------


## ysam

Ναι αλλά δεν το λέμε πουθενα και ψαχνομαστε.

-Γιάννης

----------


## nakis

http://www.red-bean.com/proski/firmware/

-- abusing someone else's login. read write execute.

----------


## andreas

Σε αυτο το σιτε
http://www.red-bean.com/proski/firmware/

Ξερετε ποια ειναι η διαφορα μεταξυ 
rf010803.hex & ru010803.hex ??

Ποια η διαφορα μεταξυ primary και secondary firmware?

----------


## jimis

Επιτέλους, αυτό που έψαχνα τόσον καιρό!!!  :: . Κατεβάζω firmware τώρα.  :: 

Αχιλλέα, μήπως υπάρχει κανα doc κάπου για το πώς φτιάχνεις το firmware; Ρωτάω μπας και αλλάξουμε και το τελευταίο (1.8.3 :: .

Ευχαριστώ, 
Δημήτρης

----------


## andreas

Απο το μεσημερι που εβαλα το τελευταιο (1.8.3 ) τα λινκς ειναι αντε γεια...
80% πακετ λοσσ με ablaz3r και με αποικο τρελα pings....

----------


## Achille

Αφού δουλεύει, μην το πειράζετε.

Τα 14ch firmwares είναι για ram upload, όχι για flash. Πρέπει να τα περνάτε σε κάθε επανεκκίνηση.

Για το debian είναι υπόθεση μιας γραμμής στο /etc/network/interfaces.

----------


## Ifaistos

> Σε αυτο το σιτε
> http://www.red-bean.com/proski/firmware/
> 
> Ξερετε ποια ειναι η διαφορα μεταξυ 
> rf010803.hex & ru010803.hex ??
> 
> Ποια η διαφορα μεταξυ primary και secondary firmware?


Υπάρχουν και στο http://www.ifaistos.awmn/prism/

----------


## andreas

Πες μου ip  ::  [το ifaistow.awmn] δεν μου ανοιγει

----------


## Ifaistos

http://10.18.213.66/prism/

btw ποιον έχεις για dns ?

----------


## andreas

Για καποιο λογο σημερα το κανε resolve  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Vigor

> Απο το μεσημερι που εβαλα το τελευταιο (1.8.3 ) τα λινκς ειναι αντε γεια...
> 80% πακετ λοσσ με ablaz3r και με αποικο τρελα pings....


Όπως φαίνεται και εδώ:
http://linux.junsun.net/intersil-prism/
έχει παρατηρηθεί και από άλλους παρόμοια συμπεριφορά packet loss με firmware version μεγαλύτερη της *v1.8.2*



> *v1.8.4* - It seems to be latest flashable station firmware version. (Thanks to Wlfgan Krivanek and Michale Schwab). But there are reports of packet loss with this version. Drew reported large percent packet loss over long distance link (1 to 5 miles) with 1.8.4, but not with 1.8.2. See his story here. I have got many reports about issues with 1.8.4, especially with older cards (mostly packet loss). So the current advice is to stay away from this version. [Anyone has good things to say about this version?]

----------


## sotirisk

laaaaaaaaaaag

----------


## Vigor

Ας υπάρχει και αχρείαστο να είναι.  ::

----------


## andreas

τι μας θυμισες....  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Ας υπάρχει και αχρείαστο να είναι.


ψάχνουμε το linuxάκι;

----------


## Vigor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Vigor
> 
> Ας υπάρχει και αχρείαστο να είναι. 
> 
> 
> ψάχνουμε το linuxάκι;


Αν έκανες τον κόπο να ανοίξεις το link και διάβασες το παρακάτω:



> There are four possible ways to update flash firmware:
> 
> 1. Window-based upgrade with WinUpdate.exe program
> 2. Linux-based upgrade with prism2_srec program that is part of hostap utils.
> 3. Linux-based upgrade with prism2dl program, (which was part of linux-wlan project?)
> 4. DOS-based upgrade.


σου βγήκε το παραπάνω συμπέρασμα, ε τότε τι να πω.

----------


## acoul

> σου βγήκε το παραπάνω συμπέρασμα, ε τότε τι να πω.


είπα και εγώ, κανένας φούρνος θα γκρέμισε, αν και το mtik linuxάκι μεταμφιεσμένο είναι ...  ::

----------

